
White South Carolina Police Officer Shoots Fleeing Black Man in Back - dankohn1
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2015/04/07/south-carolina
======
dankohn1
Wait until every cop in America has a video camera running at all times, and
lack of video footage implies they have something to hide.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
Wait until it still doesn't make a single bit of difference.

~~~
dankohn1
A cop has been charged with murder, while yesterday he was being lauded for a
good shoot. Not "a single bit of difference"?

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
They charged the guy who killed Eric Garner, and look what happened there.

~~~
dankohn1
No, they did not charge the cop that killed Eric Garner. So this case is
already different.

